

Optimism, it seems, is in the genes - colins_pride
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13176767

======
Ardit20
_Disclaimer: I haven't read the Article_

Everything is in the genes!

I see genes as the frying pan and the ingredients, you have veg, meat, spices,
salt, etc... The environment is the cook, he decides what dish will come out
and whether it will be cooked to the right degree, how the ingredients are
mixed and most importantly whether the dish will be delicious or rotten to
eat.

